# Anyone know a good plumber?



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

My bathtub drain has been a little slow for like the last month. 

Wife is about had it, finally says she is gonna call my plumber buddy who recently went out on his own. :laughing: Says shell just write him a check. 

OK. Ok. Looke at it a few minutes ago. I figure the strainer is filled with hair. Imagine my surprise when it was not. 

I run some hot water, and flow in some granular drain cleaner. Let it sit a bit, and plunge it. :jester: Not much better. :furious:

You mean to tell me I really have to put a cable in it. Really? You must be kidding me. 

Oh well, I'll try to get to it tomorrow.  Best get your checkbook out, honey. This will not be cheap.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You should have completed the job today.... on overtime.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I tell my wife I am way too expensive!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Just tell your wife to get a plumber off craigslist, they work cheap.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

'Round here union plumbers get double time on Sundays, says so in their contract...:whistling2:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> 'Round here union plumbers get double time on Sundays, says so in their contract...:whistling2:


Love working on Sundays 


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Love working on Sundays 


Amen to that!

I'm sure I've stated this before, but in times like these I'm reminded of a line by Heath Ledger as" the joker" in "the Dark Knight"

When asked why, if it's so easy, he hasn't killed the batman, he replies...

"When you're really good at something, you never do it for free."

That's why at any given time I have 30 -40 plumbing issues going on in my house... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Me too, couple weeks ago WM drain was backing up. So got on roof and rodded drain, listened in 4" vent and could hear cable clanking beautiful and rodded again for kix, had her dump a couple loads of hot only water, it drained beautiful. Couple days later she tells me it's doing it again. :furious: She's still having to babysit it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> My bathtub drain has been a little slow for like the last month.
> 
> Wife is about had it, finally says she is gonna call my plumber buddy who recently went out on his own. :laughing: Says shell just write him a check.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a good excuse to go out and buy a Kinetic Ram.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Me too, couple weeks ago WM drain was backing up. So got on roof and rodded drain, listened in 4" vent and could hear cable clanking beautiful and rodded again for kix, had her dump a couple loads of hot only water, it drained beautiful. Couple days later she tells me it's doing it again. :furious: She's still having to babysit it.


It also could be the type and amount of washing powder being used.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Love this thread.

My OL & I had a tiff over the amount of crud the kids are dumping into the drains.
They figger since the Old Man does drains for a living.........you know where this is going.
Last nite, I busted my youngest (14) dumping Ramen noodles and actually STUFFING them down.
Took him to the truck, handed him some tools, and told him to get to work. WaaahhhhWaaaahhhhh. He sat in the kitchen on the floor for 2 hours b4 he actually got to work, on account I grounded him off all his electronic toys.
All I could hear was the whining & sniveling about how gross it was. lmfao
I'm thinkin he learned a lesson.(I hope)
The OL din't think it was fair, and I don't care.
Just because I work in **** does not mean I'm going to do it at home if the family doesn't care.
Anyone else with this kind of situation?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> Love this thread.
> 
> My OL & I had a tiff over the amount of crud the kids are dumping into the drains.
> They figger since the Old Man does drains for a living.........you know where this is going.
> ...


That is straight up and down disrespectful. My wife often tells me that my punishments are too severe to fit the crime, we have girls. I'd have made him pull the toilet too! 

Good on ya' ND.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

My wife threatened me once about calling a plumber. I told her the day she calls a plumber to take care of things that need to be taken care of, I'm going to call a prostitute.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> My wife threatened me once about calling a plumber. I told her the day she calls a plumber to take care of things that need to be taken care of, I'm going to call a prostitute.


 
Since I ain't got no thanks button.................

THANKS!:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Get a Cobra Drain blaster at Lowes, then get a General Water Ram for your truck.


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

just jetted my own drain (flushable wipes "not")milk caps etc.. wow!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> It also could be the type and amount of washing powder being used.


 She uses the liquid stuff. This line as typical shares same horizontal drain as kitchen sink. 
#1 Why is it so many supposedly smart designers line these things out where plumbers put the 2 most troublesome components on same line. 
#2 Why do plumbers (who should know better) plumb them in together verses running seperate drain lines.


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

i so often have thought the same thing when i am cabling open a kitchen/washer drain and pulling greasy lint off my line. then again...it sure pays the bills well.:yes:


----------



## rfdevere (Mar 14, 2011)

*Unblock the drain...*

Jesus I thought this was a site for plumbers.... Here in the UK we have it harder than the USA obviously.

There is no Kinetic rams <- which are useless and no more effective then a super plunger! as they rely on building a pressure in the pipe to clean a blockage - they should only be used in the water is draining a little if the pipe is at a standstill you need to puncture the blockage

have a look at Plumbing in Kent


----------



## rfdevere (Mar 14, 2011)

gladerunner said:


> My wife threatened me once about calling a plumber. I told her the day she calls a plumber to take care of things that need to be taken care of, I'm going to call a prostitute.


Love it!


----------

